# Moving A Large Pleco



## millipedeman (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

A few years ago, I purchased a pleco. Well, I've realized just how big he can grow! He was about 2 inches long when we purchased him, and now he's well over a foot long!

I also realized that he's not getting any smaller, and he's becoming too big for our 36 gallon aquarium. We purchased a 55 gallon aquarium kit a few weeks ago, loaded all of the essentials into it, and a few days ago, filled it up. I have been letting it cycle without any fish since then.

Moving my other fish, small tetras and a cory cat, won't be a problem. However, I'm worried about moving my pleco. I don't want to use a net, as I've read about their bristles ripping the net open. I also have heard there is a way you can hold a pleco where he won't move, but I don't want to hold him, as he does squirm and tries to "attack" anyone who comes near him.

So, the question is, how do I move my big guy to his new, bigger, home?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When I move mine I usually drain the tank then catch him by hand, they will try to get away but if you pick him up and put into palm of hand they calm down rather fast. I have also herded them into a large plastic container.

By the way the 55 will last him a little while but not in the long run.


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

You can drain the tank down and use a tea pitcher to catch it by scooping it up head first then pouring it into the new tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Does the new tank also have a new filter? The good bacteria that build up in the filter are very important to the health of the tank. If you are going to have a new filter it would be best to run both the new filter and old filter on your new tank for a month. that will give the chance for the bacteria to colonize the new filter, then you can take out the old filter.


----------



## millipedeman (Apr 14, 2012)

snail said:


> Does the new tank also have a new filter? The good bacteria that build up in the filter are very important to the health of the tank. If you are going to have a new filter it would be best to run both the new filter and old filter on your new tank for a month. that will give the chance for the bacteria to colonize the new filter, then you can take out the old filter.


Yes, the new tank also has a new, more powerful, filter. The new filter is huge and I don't have space to hook in both filters.

I found a clean plastic container. I think I'm going to corral him into that and move him using it.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

i recently moved 2 large common pleco's . i used 2 nets. herded the fish into the larger net and placed the smaller net over the fish and lifted out no problem. placed fish in new tank and pulled net away from him. no damage to nets or fish whatsoever.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Regarding catching i do not know. 

Suggest you to move some of the substrate/water, squeeze filter sponge into the new tank so that you get the bacteria into new tank. 

but 55G is not going to be adequate for him .


----------

